# 55 gal medium planted tank help



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

I am looking to setup a 55 gal, medium planted tank and I have a few questions:

Is this an O.K. stock list? (I really would like to do the puffers so I am open to alternatives on the others)
2 Freshwater Dwarf Puffers
6 Odessa Barbs
6 Snakeskin Barbs
2 Rainbow Sharks
6 Eastern Rainbowfish
2 Rio-***** Plecos (L 135) {Do I need 2?}

Will a HBO filter, submesible heater, and power head work? 

I know i need some drift wood, but I need plant suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What (specific) species of DP can you get?Are you sure they are freshwater?
Most Of the company you picked for them(the DP) meet one criteria(fast enough to get away), But IMO are too agressive to mix with such a slow fish.Best for the DP is species only tank(Like tiger barbs).
They are tough(by definition),but sometimes they are just "tough too keep".
If not from specific parts of India most puffers "eventually" want some brackish water.(Tetras are far from this).


----------



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

You think that would still be a problem with all of the plants and drift wood that's supposed to go in?

And the puffer is Carinotetraodon travancoricus which only get to be 1" long


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Micco28 said:


> I am looking to setup a 55 gal, medium planted tank and I have a few questions:
> 
> Is this an O.K. stock list? (I really would like to do the puffers so I am open to alternatives on the others)
> 2 Freshwater Dwarf Puffers
> ...


no dwarf puffers period.only 1 shark and even that might work they are less aggressive that red tail sharks but can still kick some butt at will.if you REALLY,REALLY,REALLY want a puffer you could do a big puffer with nothing else.


----------



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and I've rethought the tank and will post a new thread


----------

